# Natural diet?



## Hedgie_Love (Dec 25, 2012)

Hello! I have been thinking recently, after reading about someone feeding their hedgehog minced chicken, veggies, and some insects every night for dinner whether I should do the same. If I did start feeding a more natural diet I would feed Dobby ten pieces of kibble as a staple, a small amount of minced boiled chicken breast, two crickets, and I haven't decided which hedgie safe veggie to use yet as I have a picky little girl. Is this diet too high protein every night? What are your opinions or ideas? Thank you!


----------

